
How to host a full mirror of Wikipedia.org - nikisweeting
https://github.com/pirate/wikipedia-mirror#how-to-self-host-a-mirror-of-wikipediaorgwith-nginx-kimix-or-mediawikixowa--docker
======
walrus01
For people who are interested in doing this sort of thing, you can also fully
mirror and self-host openstreetmap, with copies of all global tiles, a tile
server, etc. If I recall right the full dataset is about 900GB in size.

~~~
rasz
Arent pre generated tiles just a form of caching? What is the internal source
data format? something vector based? How big is that?

------
ericb
I think there should be a "prepper" kit with a durable laptop loaded with
wikipedia, spreadsheet, CAD program, videos on survival, repair, whatever
else. Maybe thingiverse local copies, a 3d printer and a couple square feet of
solar panels and batteries to power it all. Keep it all inside a metal case
for a faraday cage.

~~~
sincerely
How useful would Wikipedia be in a post-apocalyptic situation? I feel like
everything else you've mentioned is like, 2 orders of magnitude more
important, and any sort of book on survival (even something like "how to
survive a zombie apocalypse" or whatever) would beat Wikipedia in terms of
usefulness.

~~~
ericb
I think you could get basic metallurgy, rocks, minerals, factory techniques,
description of various machines, motors, engines, pumps and irrigation,
stills, solar stills, horticulture, animal husbandry and other things from
wikipedia at a level that would be useful. Things like "is this plant edible"
are potentially useful.

~~~
sincerely
I see where you're coming from. I just feel like so much of wikipedia is pop
culture and history (I could be wrong though, I have no idea how to check
this) that there would probably be a much more efficient resource for a post-
apocalyptic scenario.

------
hirundo
79GB for all of the English articles minus the media. That's smaller than I
would have guessed. You can fit this large slice of our culture on a $20.99
flash drive and with 49GB left over. That seems like a good econo-cultural
indicator, storage cost per wikipedia. I wish I could short that index.

~~~
rasz
>79GB for all of the English articles minus the media.

I think thats an error on the github, wikipedia_en_all_novid is all text +
pictures, just no videos. Text alone is ~15GB zipped. My 2014 Media dump was
~76GB, so that 80GB for full text+media checks out.

~~~
nikisweeting
Does wikipedia_en_all_novid really include pictures? Wouldn't that be many
hundreds of GB?

~~~
walrus01
I think just the pictures which are embedded in pages, not all media assets.

~~~
nikisweeting
Still, that seems way too small to me considering there are ~6m articles.

~~~
nikisweeting
Apparently I was wrong! They got it super small.

[ ] wikipedia_en_all_mini_2019-09.zim 2019-09-18 03:16 10G [ ]
wikipedia_en_all_nopic_2018-09.zim 2018-09-26 16:43 35G [ ]
wikipedia_en_all_novid_2018-06.zim 2018-07-18 21:21 77G [ ]
wikipedia_en_all_novid_2018-10.zim 2018-11-06 12:43 78G

